
Senators pledge to defeat Silicon Valley on sex-trafficking bill - danso
http://www.politico.com/story/2017/09/19/sex-trafficking-bill-senate-242887
======
iooi
There is an interesting documentary on Netflix about this legal fight with
Backpage, "I Am Jane Doe"

It's incredibly misleading (as tends to be the case with proposed bills) to
market the bill as a "sex-trafficking bill," since it's aiming to make
websites responsible for the content that's posted by users.

It would literally destroy the internet as we know it. Imagine the liability
on websites like Reddit and even HN which rely purely on user-posted content.

------
quuquuquu
Ahh, so this is how democracy dies, then.

Vibrant and bright individuals create platforms that millions of other
brilliant individuals use.

An extremely small percentage of other individuals use these platforms to
facilitate terrible crimes.

Politicians and their supporters decide to penalize everyone by censoring the
platforms.

Thus, the normal users suffer, and the criminals switch to another platform.

